# 3x3 Example Solves



## SirWaffle (Apr 6, 2013)

This was my first attempt at Example solves so please don't be too harsh.


----------



## MWilson (Apr 7, 2013)

It was good. The angle and zoom is fine, but you often didn't spend enough time making it clear what your solving or how. Keep in mind that less experienced solvers won't be able to follow that easily. Some quick tips:

First solve
1st pair - I'm sure you already know that U4 is pointless, but if it happens a lot during solves try to slow down and fix it.
4th pair - R U' R' d R' U' R U' R' U' R or R U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U' R.

Third solve
4th pair - You could have used edge control here while avoiding a rotation. See this post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...nd-Help-thread&p=823165&viewfull=1#post823165

Last solve
red/green pair: You did R2 d' R' F2 R, but R U' R U R would have avoided the rotation.
orange/green pair: U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' flows very well for this case

Lastly, try to use double flicks more, like index then middle for U2. If you just start forcing yourself to use it you'll get used to it quickly.


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay, I will try to explain myself much more in the next example solve video I make. Thank you for the solving tips as well


----------

